# Dezimal zu binär



## diewunder (3. Dez 2014)

Hallo, mein Lehrer hat die Zahl bzw Buchstabe in diesen binärcode gändert 
A7 = 1010 0111
Wie hat er das gemacht , wie hat er das A in eine Zahl gändert .
Wen das aus der Asci Tabelle wäre , wäre das ganze ja 657 also immer 657 durch 2 und dann notieren aber da kommt das ergebniss nicht raus


----------



## diewunder (3. Dez 2014)

Bei der 7 bekomme ich das gleiche raus also 0111 aber beim A komme ich nicht drauf wie der Lehrer drauf kommt.


----------



## kaoZ (3. Dez 2014)

```
Wen das aus der Asci Tabelle wäre , wäre das ganze ja 657 also immer 657 durch 2 und dann notieren aber da kommt das ergebniss nicht raus
```

Wenn das ganze ACSII Codiert wäre dann wäre das 
A = 65 | 01000001
7 = 00000111

Was genau ist denn das Problem , ist die Codierung nicht bekannt oder ist dir nicht bewusst wie du vom Dezimal ins Dualsystem umrechnest ?


----------



## Saheeda (3. Dez 2014)

Du rechnest du Zahl immer wieder durch zwei, bis als Ergebnis 0 rauskommt. Alle Reste werden "von unten nach oben" aufgeschrieben:

z.B. 30:

30/2 = 15 Rest 0
15/2 = 7 Rest 1
7/2 = 3 Rest 1
3/2 = 1 Rest 1
1/2 = 0 Rest 1

==> 11110


----------



## kaoZ (3. Dez 2014)

> Du rechnest du Zahl immer wieder durch zwei,



Du modulo'st, sprich Division mit rest '%'


----------



## Saheeda (3. Dez 2014)

@kaoZ
In meiner Klasse z.B. würde der Begriff "Modulo" nur für noch mehr Verwirrung sorgen.


----------



## diewunder (3. Dez 2014)

Aber ich bekomme was komplett anderes bei A7 raus als 1010 0111.
Ist dieses Ergebniss überhaupt richtig?


----------



## kaoZ (3. Dez 2014)

> Aber ich bekomme was komplett anderes bei A7 raus als 1010 0111.
> Ist dieses Ergebniss überhaupt richtig?



Ist das ganze denn auch wirklich ASCII Codiert ? bei der 7 könnte man das annehmen , bei den ersten aufgeführten 4 Bit nicht


----------



## diewunder (3. Dez 2014)

ALso bei 
Umrechungstabelle Dezimal, Hexadezmial, Oktal und Binär
dieser Tabelle ist das gleiche Ergebniss bei A7


----------



## kaoZ (3. Dez 2014)

Das ganze wird eher als Hexadezimalzahl angegeben sein, 

Sprich A7 bedeutet

A = 10 = 00001010
7 = 07 = 00000111


```
1010 0111
```

Unter berücksichtigung aller angegebenen bits wäre das

00001010 00000111 | 2 Byte | 16bit

Dann stimmt das ganze nämlich auch


----------



## diewunder (3. Dez 2014)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Tabelle wo ich sehen kann was die bestimmten buchstaben sind?


----------



## kaoZ (3. Dez 2014)

ASCII Tabelle , dort ist unter andererm auch immer die Hexadezimale Schreibenweise angegeben,

oder auch einfach 

0 - 9 = 0 - 9
10 - 15 = A-F

Hier werden beim umrechnen von Binär zu Hexadezimal immer 4 bits ( oder auch nibble ) zu einer Zahl zusammengefasst

diese wird errechnet durch Addition der einzelnen Bits unter Berücksichtigung ihrer Wertigkeit.

als Beispiel wäre das dann, nehmen wir die Zahl 127
Dez   : 127
Binär : 011111111
Hex   : 0111 = 7 1111 = 15  = F = 7F


----------

